# كيف اعتناق المسيحية



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد
إخوانى الكرام قبل فترة حصل معى موقف لن انساه فى حياتى وهذا الموقف زرع حب المسيح فى قلبى عرفت جيدا معنى المسيحية فعقدت العزم على ترك الاسلام واعتناق المسيحية وانا على فكرة من غزة ،،
وذهبت لبعض المسيحين لاطلب منهم الوقوف بجانبى والذهاب معى الى الكنيسة ولكن المفاجأة كانت انه لم اجد من يقف معى الكل رفض يساعدنى انا اعلم جيدا سبب رفضهم
لانه الوضغ فى غزة صعب فلتان امنى وتهديد لحيات بعض المسيحين 
والاخوة المسيحين يخافوا ان اكون بخدعهم او جاى حتى انتقم منهم لا ورب المسيح انا اريد اعتناق المسيحية ولا اريد سوى هذا الشىء والله لا احمل العداء وليست لى اى مصلحة من هذا العمل 
فأنى بعض ان اعتنق المسيحية سوف اتعرض للكثير من المشاكل اعرف هذا جيدا لكن انا لا اهتم 
لانه المسيح سوف يقف بجانبى 
بعض المسيحين قال لى حتى اساعدك لازم تثبت لى انك تكفر بالاسلام قلت له انا العن محمد النبى الاكاذب الحقير 
واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح ابن الله
فقال لى انت صادق طيب اذهب للكنيسة انا اخاف احد يشوفنى معاك بس انا ما بقدر اذهب للكنيسة لوحدى لانه يوجد بالقرب من الكنيسة عناصر من حركة حماس الارهابية لو واحد شافنى يمكن يقتلنى قلت لهم انا اريد دخول الكنيسة بشكل سرى وهذا من حقى حتى احفظ سلامتى
ولكن الكل ترنى والكل تخلى عنى وبدأت اشعر انه المسيح لا يريدنا 
ارجوا من بيده الحل ما يتركنى ويخذلنى كباقى الناس 
ارجوكم ،،ارجوكم،،ارجوكم​


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الى كل صاحب ضمير*



عائد انا قال:


> لا ورب المسيح انا اريد اعتناق المسيحية ولا اريد سوى هذا الشىء والله لا احمل العداء وليست لى اى مصلحة من هذا العمل



تحتاج الى اعادة قراءة و مراجعة، فما ذكرته في سطورك هذه لا معنى له في العقيدة المسيحية
راجع موضوع كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ 
و ارجع لنا هنا إن كان لديك أي تساؤل

ربنا يهديك

ملاحظة: لا داعي لاستعمال اللون الأحمر


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا حقيقة لم اجد من يأخذ بيدى الى النور 
ارجوا المساعده وخاصة من الاخوة ف الادارة


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الى كل صاحب ضمير*

اسف جدا ولكن اعتقد ان الرواية ملفقة فالمسيحى لا يحلف برب المسيح واى رب للمسيح هذا اذا كان هو نفسه ربنا والهنا.
اما عن طلب احد المسيحيين منك ان تلعن محمد فهذا ايضا ليس من ايماننا بشىء فالمسيحية لا تتطلب منا ترديد بعض الكلمات لاعلان الايمان بها ولا لعان ايضا

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## الروح النارى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عائد انا قال:


> انا حقيقة لم اجد من يأخذ بيدى الى النور
> ارجوا المساعده وخاصة من الاخوة ف الادارة


 

*عزيزى *عائد انا
أن كنت صادق فى قولك أطلب من المسيح نفسه وهو يقدم لك الإرشاد و الحل فهو النور الحقيقى ، و هو يعلم ما فى قلبك ونواياك الداخلية
أما إذا أردت أن تعرف ما هى المسيحية 
أمامك الكتاب المقدس و المنتدى 
واى تفسير الأعضاء موجودين 

ليعطيك الرب حسب سؤال قلبك​


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ولكن هل اعيش طوال عمرى مع المسلمين وانا قلبى يشتاق الى دخول الكنيسة ؟ 
الكل يقول ان لست صادق
طيب هل يُمزح فى مثل هذه الاشياء 
وماذا سأستفيد من الكذب عليكم 
ارجوكم اريد انسان صادق يقف معى ويساعدنى​


----------



## youhnna (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الوحيد الذى يستطيع ان يساعدك حقا هو الكتاب المقدس والسيد المسيح
ان كنت حقا تحب المسيح فهو ايضا يحبك
ادخل مخدعك وصلى من قلب صادق له وهو سيرشدك
اقرا الكتاب المقدس من النت وعو سيرشدك
اؤمن حقا بقلب صادق وحتما ستجد معونه الرب
وىينا يدبر حالك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عائد انا قال:


> ​بعض المسيحين قال لى حتى اساعدك لازم تثبت لى انك تكفر بالاسلام قلت له انا العن محمد النبى الاكاذب الحقير
> واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح ابن الله
> فقال لى انت صادق طيب اذهب للكنيسة انا اخاف ​


 

ههههههههههههه ايه الجهل دا 

اختراع شهادتين جداد زي بتوع الاسلام

اصلا الشهاده دي لاهوتيا غلط شويه

بدل ما تقري قانون الايمان النيقي

معلش ربنا يساعدك

وو شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الى كل صاحب ضمير*



alaakamel30 قال:


> اسف جدا ولكن اعتقد ان الرواية ملفقة فالمسيحى لا يحلف برب المسيح واى رب للمسيح هذا اذا كان هو نفسه ربنا والهنا.
> اما عن طلب احد المسيحيين منك ان تلعن محمد فهذا ايضا ليس من ايماننا بشىء فالمسيحية لا تتطلب منا ترديد بعض الكلمات لاعلان الايمان بها ولا لعان ايضا
> 
> سلام المسيح اترك لك


 
صح اصلا اشهد انه لا اله الا الله و ان المسح ابن الله دي هتوحي ان الابن دا كينونه منفصله عن الله في حين انه هوا الله بس ظاهرا في الجسد

افهم بقي ايه دا

و اصلا لن تلعن اي ايمان كنت عليه قبلا

حتي لما بيعمدوك بتجحد الشيطان زي ما قريت انا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا جاهل فى بعض الامور فى الدين المسيحى 
لوكن قرات الكثير عن المسيحين وهم يشهدون بهذه الشهادة؟
مثلا فى منتدى سيحية فلسطين والكثير من المواقع المسيحية​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بدعه جديده دي


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

والله انا ما بعرف حى فى غزة فى شهيد مسيحى اسمه رامى عياد
حماس قتلته لانه كان يقول فى الشارع
(اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح ابن الله)
http://www.ramiayyad.com/index.php​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

دي مجرد رد لحظي عل المسلمين

لكنها شهاده بخطا لاهوتي حاد

و ربنا معاك بقي

و شكرا


----------



## حمورابي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزيزي عائد انا . 

اهلاً وسهلاُ بحضرتك . 

أن كُنت تريد ألأيمان بالمسيح مخلصاً ورباً . 

فأول ألأمر لاداعي لأي شئ فقط أشتري لنفسك أنجيل وقم بالدراسة فيه طبعاً بعد الصلاة للرب . ان يرشدك بروحه القدوس . تعرف على ألأيمان المسيحي أكثر سوف تشاهد النور يشرق في حياتك . ويجدد حياتك . فأن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقه جديدة أنت سوف تصبح شئ جديد  اما ألأشياء العتقيدة سوف تمضي . أذا هوذا الكل صار جديداً . 

لأن الرب يقول . في سفر أشعياء أصحاح 1 

أن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وأن كانت حمراء كاالدودي تصير كالصوف أن شئتم وسمعتم تأكلون خير ألأرض وأن أبيتم وتمردتم تأكلون بالسيف لأن فم الرب تكلم . 

قوي وتشدد في ألأيمان . 
وتعرف على بشارة وخبر المفرح الذي قدمه يسوع . وبعد ذلك أبحث عن الكنائس و تكلم معهم عن أيمانكم 

لأن الرسول بولس يقول . 

8لكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ؟ «اَلْكَلِمَةُ قَرِيبَةٌ مِنْكَ، فِي فَمِكَ وَفِي قَلْبِكَ» أَيْ كَلِمَةُ الإِيمَانِ الَّتِي نَكْرِزُ بِهَا: 9لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، خَلَصْتَ. 10لأَنَّ الْقَلْبَ يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ لِلْبِرِّ، وَالْفَمَ يُعْتَرَفُ بِهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ. 11لأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ يَقُولُ:«كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى». 12لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَالْيُونَانِيِّ، لأَنَّ رَبًّا وَاحِدًا لِلْجَمِيعِ، غَنِيًّا لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهِ. 13لأَنَّ «كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ».

الرب يُنير طريقك . *


----------



## طحبوش (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا ينير طريقك اقرأ الكتاب المقدس و خد بالك من نفسك و اهم حاجة الحذر


----------



## الروح النارى (3 يناير 2010)

عائد انا قال:


> انا جاهل فى بعض الامور فى الدين المسيحى
> 
> لوكن قرات الكثير عن المسيحين وهم يشهدون بهذه الشهادة؟​


 

*عزيزى عائد أنا*
*عليك أولاً أن تعرف تلك الأمور لأنه لايوجد أيمان بدون معرفة*
*فالمعرفه هى التى تقودك وتنير الطريق أمامك*
*أيمان بدون معرفة أعمى*
*الرب يسوع يعطيك حسب سؤال قلبك*​


----------



## rasoulo alah (23 يناير 2010)

كيف تقول هدا على الرسول الكريم انت تريد تغير ديانتك اوك هاته حياتك وانت حر لاكن لا تسب فى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتم يا اخوتى المسيحين شكرا لانكم رغم عدم كونكم مسلمين لم تتقبلوا ما قاله هادا الشخص


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> كيف تقول هدا على الرسول الكريم انت تريد تغير ديانتك اوك هاته حياتك وانت حر لاكن لا تسب فى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وانتم يا اخوتى المسيحين شكرا لانكم رغم عدم كونكم مسلمين لم تتقبلوا ما قاله هادا الشخص


 

*ربما لم تعاني مثله. *
*ربما لم تشاهد شخص برئ يموت برصاص المتعصبين *
*ربما لم تنتبهي لطفلة ُتغتصب بسبب شهوة مُتدين المظهر *
*ربما لم تشعري برداءة الإنفلات الأمني وقسوة تشريع الناس*

*الخطية لها مظاهراها القاسية *

*وعندما تكوي نار الشر والخطية قلبك ومشاعرك *
*وعندما يُسلب ما لكِ ويُقتل أمامك من تحبين *
*سوف تعودين لطلب المسيح للشفاء *
*وتقولين في البعد عنك موت *
*وفي القُرب منك حياة *
إرميا 10 : 18
 لأَنَّهُ *هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ*: هَئَنَذَا رَامٍ مِنْ مِقْلاَعٍ 
سُكَّانَ الأَرْضِ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ *وَأُضَيِّقُ عَلَيْهِمْ لِكَيْ يَشْعُرُوا*. 

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا ينير طريقك اقرأ الكتاب المقدس و خد بالك من نفسك و اهم حاجة الحذر



صح الكتاب المقدس اولا زي ما قال طحبوش

كلمه الله تعلم و تغير و تحرر

سلام لك


----------



## الرايق (23 يناير 2010)

> إخوانى الكرام قبل فترة حصل معى موقف لن انساه فى حياتى وهذا الموقف زرع حب المسيح فى قلبى عرفت جيدا معنى المسيحية فعقدت العزم على ترك الاسلام واعتناق المسيحية



لكن لم نعرف ما هو الموقف الذى حصل معك ....؟


----------



## epsalmos (23 يناير 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع .. دعنى ارد على عنوان الموضوع فقط كيف اومن بالمسيح:

1: صلى له و اطلبه ...

2: اسمع صوته فى الكتاب المقدس

3: اقرأ كتب روحيه و سير قديسين

4: ابحث لك عن مرشد روحى له خبره مع المسيح تثق فيه 

5: الانتظام على حضور الصلاه الجماعيه فى الكنيسه

6: شاهد قنوات و برامج مسيحيه

7: استمع الى ترانيم و الحان روحيه

8: اجلس مع الله فى خلوه و تكلم معه

9: محاسبة النفس  و التوبه

اخيرا : ضع ثقتك فى الله انه لا يهملك و لا يتكرك يقول الرب​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (24 يناير 2010)

*الرب ينور حياتك وينجدك ...*
*اطلب صلاة كل من قرأ الموضوع للأخ السائل ...*
*لاتسأل غير الله لأنه وحده الذي سوف ينقذك ...*
*شارك معانا في المنتدى واقرأ كثيرا واعرف كل شيء*
*الرب معك . *


----------



## حمورابي (24 يناير 2010)

أين أنت عزيزي هل درست سفر من الكتاب المقدس . !


----------



## الدين لله وحده (25 يناير 2010)

> بعض المسيحين قال لى حتى اساعدك لازم تثبت لى انك تكفر بالاسلام قلت له انا العن محمد النبى الاكاذب الحقير
> واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح ابن الله




كلامك ده ان دل على شىء فهو يدل على شيء واحد انك لاتفهم الدين الاسلامى ولا المسيحى وليس فى قلبك ايمان لاى دين 
لان عمر ماكانت الاديان بتسب وتلعن فى غيرها
قال الله تعالى
# ................ # 
حرر بواسطة المشرف 

ربنا يهديك ويعفو عنك ويغفرلك ويهديك للطريق الصحيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> لان عمر ماكانت الاديان بتسب وتلعن فى غيرها
> # ................ #


 
ارجو ان تشاركي في القسم الاسلامي للرد على الاثباتات ان محمد كان يسب ويلعن في المسيحيين ، وقد نعتهم بالكفر والشرك .


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## الدين لله وحده (25 يناير 2010)

انا عارفه دينى ورسولى كويس
ومتاكده مليون فى الميه ان الرسول افضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرة ماشتم ولا اذى حد 
ياريت لو سمحت ماحدش يتعدى حدوده مع الدين الاخر لان الدين لله وربنا مايرضاش ان رسوله يتهان


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> انا عارفه دينى ورسولى كويس
> ومتاكده مليون فى الميه ان الرسول افضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرة ماشتم ولا اذى حد
> ياريت لو سمحت ماحدش يتعدى حدوده مع الدين الاخر لان الدين لله وربنا مايرضاش ان رسوله يتهان


 
اختي الفاضلة ، للدفاع عن نبي الاسلام ، ارجو التفضل بزيارة القسم الاسلامي للحوارات بالمنتدى ، وامامك كل ما نكتبه عن محمد نبي الاسلام من المصادر الاسلامية .

تفضلي واثبتي لنا اننا لا نكتب من مصادر اسلامية عن اخلاقه وافعاله .


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## coptic hero (28 يناير 2010)

rasoulo alah قال:


> كيف تقول هدا على الرسول الكريم انت تريد تغير ديانتك اوك هاته حياتك وانت حر لاكن لا تسب فى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وانتم يا اخوتى المسيحين شكرا لانكم رغم عدم كونكم مسلمين لم تتقبلوا ما قاله هادا الشخص


 

يا اخى نحن لم نهاجمه لانه شتم نبيك فقط ولكن لأن ارائه واسلوبه يتنافى مع عقيدتنا المسيحيه التى تؤمن انه لا شتامون ولا حلافون يدخلون ملكوت السموات ولا يوجد عندنا فى ايماننا المسيحى شهوة الآنتقام ولا يتدخل الشيطان فى حياتنا ولا يطربنا سماع الشتائم حتى لو كانت لآقوى اعوان الشيطان وهو نبيك المحترم والذى اضل كثيرون ومع ذلك نحن ننبه الناس من شرور اتباع ديانته ولا نشتمه بالظبط كما نفعل مع الشيطان


----------



## coptic hero (28 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> انا عارفه دينى ورسولى كويس
> ومتاكده مليون فى الميه ان الرسول افضل الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرة ماشتم ولا اذى حد
> ياريت لو سمحت ماحدش يتعدى حدوده مع الدين الاخر لان الدين لله وربنا مايرضاش ان رسوله يتهان


 

هذا لو كان رسول الله فعلا 
اما بالنسبه لتعاليمه واخلاقه فليس مجال لذكرها هنا 
ولكن اذهبى للقسم المختص لتعرفى كيف كان نبيك شتاما حلافا قاتلا لعجائز زانيا بجثث موتى مضاجعا لذكور مفاخذا لطفله وهى عائشه ولم يستطع كبح جماح شهوته وهو كما تزعمين نبى 

المسيح الطاهر يزيل الغشاوة من عينك وارجوا ان تصلى صلاه وانتى واقفه وحدك فى غرفتك
واغمضى عيونك واطلبى من الله الحقيقى ان يكشف عن نفسه لكى ويلمس قلبك ويفتح اعينك على اشياء لا ترى 
ولكن شرط ان تريدى معرفته من كل قلبك وان لا يهمك حياتك على الارض مقارنه بالمجد الذى ستنالينه فى الملكوت


----------

